# Disque endommagé!?!?!?!?



## FrankAwd (24 Septembre 2003)

Là j'ai un petit probleme avec mon G4! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Depuis tentôt, il y a un message qui me dit que mon disque est peut-être endommager et que je dois le réparer avec "disk utility". Mais là sa ne rêgle pas du tout le problème!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne suis même plus capable de me connecter a internet! Je dois me servir du PC de ma mêre! 

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire pour rêgler ce bobo??


----------



## pocketalex (24 Septembre 2003)

Fait-il un bruit bizarre ? 

Tu démarre dessus ? 

Tu entends les plateax tourner au démarrage ?

- Si oui, tu as essayé Norton Utility en analyse de la surface du disque ?  

- Et si non, as tu un autre DD pour booter et essayer Norton recover ?

Ce qui t'arrive m'est aussi arrivé, et c'est pas forcement la "mort du disque", mais en revanche je crains un peu pour tes datas. Tu sauvegarde régulièrement j'espère ?


----------



## FrankAwd (24 Septembre 2003)

Non, pas de bruit bizarre! Oui, je démarre dessus. On dirait que c'est une partie des préférences qui sont disparue. Surtout celle d'internet explorer. Le reste fonctione normalement. C'est vraiment bizarre..


----------



## FrankAwd (24 Septembre 2003)

Bon, j'ai essayé le "CD RESTORE" tel que suggêrré dans l'aide.. pis il ne démarre plus!!!


----------

